# Happy Birthday, Kylie!



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday!!  (Even though your today is our tomorrow, the wish is the same, all the best!!)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(Ah, but it's Kylie's birthday already in Oz!  )

Happy Day, Kylie!    Hope your birthday is/was special.


----------



## Somebunny

Happy birthday wishes Kylie!


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday!  I hope you have something special planned and tell us all about it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Kylie

Josie


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww, thank you so much everyone 

That has made my day!

I have really been enjoying my birthday today, got lots of lovely presents this morning and then this afternoon we hit the shops and had a look around and bought some bits and pieces 

We are heading out for my birthday dinner soon


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday Kylie! Hope you have (had?) a wonderful day.


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!
I hope you have (had) the best day ever!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks heaps Steve and Hoot 

It has been a wonderful day and we have just come home from a lovely dinner


----------



## Zhizara

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Kylie!


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, Kylie! Here's to many more!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday Kylie!  I hope it was a great day!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Happy Birthday, Kylie -- our very own Sunshine Girl.


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday (belated?)!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so very much everyone, most appreciated


----------



## Kylie1969

My birthday is still continuing today as we are heading to mums tonight for another birthday dinner


----------



## vitauta

happy birthday, kylie!  may your day be filled and overflowing with love and  happiness....lots of good food and good times, too... favorite goodies wrapped in pretty pastel papers and curly bright bows, to surprise, to delight and to bring smiles for miles....


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww that was lovely, thank you V


----------



## MrsLMB

I am so sorry I missed it yesterday. I do hope you had a wonderful birthday !


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much Mrs L


----------

